# First time using carbide drill bit



## Tozguy (Mar 13, 2020)

In the process of making some HSS inserts for a boring and threading holder, a 1/8 hole will have to be drilled in some HSS 5%Co. The insert blanks are cut from a HSS parting blade so it seems like a carbide drill like this would be required for the job.





__





						M.A. FORD,1/8 HI-TUFF CARBIDE DRILL MA FORD,5-100-25295,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

M.A. FORD,1/8 HI-TUFF CARBIDE DRILL MA FORD,5-100-25295,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca
				




This would be my first time using a solid carbide drill bit and I certainly don't want to break that little puppy. Any suggestions for speed, feed and lube to use based on your experience would be most welcome.


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 13, 2020)

Stick out as little as possible from the chuck, back it out frequently, and use coolant every time you do.


----------



## aliva (Mar 13, 2020)

If the carbide drill wont do , consider EDM. Maybe a well equipped local machine shop could provide that service.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 13, 2020)

you may try an inexpensive 1/8 " cement bit----I sharpen them good first with a diamond wheel ----the carbide is very hard and can take the heat and shock better than a regular expensive carbide bit.---it's worth a try but make sure you sharpen it first--they don't come with good sharp edges new for drilling in stone. they only cost a couple bucks so not much to give them a try---Dave


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. I ended up buying a carbide jobber drill with a 90 deg point. It worked very well. The chips were dark blue and stringy at first so I slowed it down. I will resharpen the tip to 118 deg just for a trial. The HSS 5Co insert cut cleanly and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 13, 2020)

I use a 1/8" carbide ball end mill to machine taps out all the time . It has no problem going thru the HSS , and it won't break as easily as a CCD .


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 13, 2020)

I used a carbide spade drill to countersink one side of the insert. It was ground to the proper angle with just a little relief. My drill press is too sloppy to do good work with carbide bits so the countersinking was done on the lathe. When everything is right HSS 5Co cuts like a charm with a carbide drill.


----------



## savarin (Mar 13, 2020)

I have just found a carbide drill bit for drilling both steel and cement. I seems its for drilling through steel then switching to hammer and continue into the concrete so the concrete anchors actually align.
I will be trying it out very soon so will report back.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 14, 2020)

savarin said:


> I will be trying it out very soon so will report back.




Sounds very interesting. hard to imagine how a carbide bit can handle the hammer part of the operation though.


----------



## savarin (Mar 21, 2020)

Heres what I purchased the drill bit for, drilling through the 5mm steel bottom bar then into the concrete for the anchors.


heres the drill bit


through the steel on normal drill, it took way more force than I would have thought, just touched the concrete.


the gold band it the depth I had to go.
onto hammer drill to go through the concrete


these are the anchors I'm using


the anchor inserted to the level of the concrete surface


Then bolted down.


I guess it works but does need a lot of force to get through the steel.
Its done three so far with no problems so tomorow I may see what happens if the hammer is used on the steel.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 21, 2020)

savarin said:


> Heres what I purchased the drill bit for, drilling through the 5mm steel bottom bar then into the concrete f
> I guess it works but does need a lot of force to get through the steel.
> Its done three so far with no problems so tomorow I may see what happens if the hammer is used on the steel.


that's why I said to just sharpen the new carbide bit first cause they don't come sharp for cutting cement---if you put a sharp edge on it then it will drill through the steel without having to push it so hard----the drilling into the cement will probably take the sharp edge off but can be touched up again . Dave


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 21, 2020)

A review of what seems to be Bosch's version of the Supacut drill that Savarin used. Cutting metal (even aluminum) is not its strong suit.


----------

